# Dead river Mqt Michigan



## Rustyaxecamp

Good.


----------



## smokepants

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Jean Ferrill still teaching EIS?


She was my advisor, and I had her for that class also.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

I had her for a class as well. I see she is still listed as a teacher on the NMU website.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

She may be the anti-christ.


----------



## Sam22

Ron Sundell was my advisor. Really nice guy. I took that class from him, couldn't have been much easier. I do miss school, and marquette like crazy.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

He was there when I was there too. Nice guy.


----------

